# Newbie here



## kelli2boys (Jun 21, 2007)

Found this chat forum. I am single mom to two little boys. Looking for two kitties from same litter this coming fall. Just wanted to learn more about kitties/cats.

I had 7 yrs old cat named Mosby, I had to put him down due to neurological problems that could not fix him. It has been over a year ago since we lost Mosby. I felt it was time to get two kitties for my boys to learn how to be responsible! 

Nice meeting y'all.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Kelli2boys! I'm so sorry to hear you lost Mosby. I'm sure you're excited about the kittens. We all love kittens, and will look forward to hearing more and seeing pictures...when you get your babies!  Welcome to the Cat Forum.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Kelli!

Two kitties! How exciting! Lucky you and lucky little boys!  

Sorry to hear about Mosby.  

You will get such good information and help here. 

:kittyturn :blackcat


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry about Mosby  . I can't wait to see kitten pics soon  .


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. How lucky for the kitties that you want to educate yourself before you get them. I am so sorry about Moby.

You could always post pics of your boys while your waiting to get the kitties  .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about your bridge kitty but I'm sure you'll love having cats again soon enough. Welcome


----------



## kelli2boys (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks y'all. Mosby was one great cat, he was grey tabby with little white spots. I have a picture of him somewhere and will post it later on.

My youngest one really wants a brown kitty. I am not sure if there is a kitty just in brown colored? My oldest would want grey one just like our Mosby. I think Mosby was mixed Russian Blue breed with something else. 

I am going to look into cat rescue before going into shelters. I try to avoid shelters but however rescue must have home inspection where I am uncomfortable knowing they can see what I have and steal stuffs from?

what about adoptions like at PetSmart or Petco, are they reliable? I used to have a dog that I adopted from PetSmart, poor girl, she was so so badly abused and was never told her history to me. That is one thing I am hesitant....

need suggestions where I can find sibilings from the same litter. Thanks so much!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! RIP sweet Mosby I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!  Sorry to hear about Mosby. 
I look forward to seeing pics of your kittens when you get them :lol:


----------

